# Downfeed Handle for the Sieg X2 aka Harbor Freight 44991 Mini Mill



## a41capt (Nov 10, 2022)

I found a very interesting addition for my HF Mini Mill that's especially useful.  It is a crank handle to be used on the fine downfeed when boring, and is all 3D printed, making it cheap and easy for anyone with an FDM printer.  The initial G Code was ginned up for a Prusa printer, and as I have an Ender 3 V2, proved a bit troublesome as the retracts and temp settings produced lots of strings.  I imported his files into a CAD program and made a few changes (minor dimensional adjustment to one part to better fit my needs, and improved the crank handle), re-sliced it, and produced a cleaner printing copy.

All credit to the original designer at this link - Printables, as well as a big thank you for making my boring tasks that much easier.  Ive added a couple pictures of my finished project below, and if anyone would like to have my updated G code files for a PLA print developed through a Cura slice, please contact me and I'll forward them.

John W


----------

